# Paramedic to RN programs in CA



## medic_chick87 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey everybody. I was wondering if anyone knows of any paramedic to rn bridge programes in Cali, preferably online. Ive searched the other threads and havnt found anything. Thnx!


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 16, 2010)

medic_chick87 said:


> Hey everybody. I was wondering if anyone knows of any paramedic to rn bridge programs in Cali, preferably online. Ive searched the other threads and haven't found anything. Thnx!


The BRN will NOT accept any online bridge programs. I believe the reasoning behind that is they want concurrent didactic and clinical components. The only bridge program that I am aware of only allows the student to "skip" the first semester of RN school. Their LVN->RN program is the same. Both result in you going to school 3 semesters out of 4. If you go out of state to get your RN License and it's via on-line course, you might have a difficult time getting a California RN License/Endorsement that will allow you to be an RN in this state. 

Effectively, Paramedics that want to upgrade to RN in California need to go through the traditional route, UNLESS they're at one of the one or (maybe two) schools that do offer a bridge course.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2010)

https://www.excelsior.edu/Excelsior...ements/Notice_For_California_Nursing_Students


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 16, 2010)

That "open letter" by Excelsior College was dated nearly 4 years ago.

The BRN's position is basically outlined in this PDF:
http://www.rn.ca.gov/pdfs/forms/excelsiornewsrelease.pdf


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> That "open letter" by Excelsior College was dated nearly 4 years ago.
> 
> The BRN's position is basically outlined in this PDF:
> http://www.rn.ca.gov/pdfs/forms/excelsiornewsrelease.pdf



Your letter is dated 4 years ago as well.  What is your point?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 16, 2010)

So in other words, California banned all distance nursing courses?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> So in other words, California banned all distance nursing courses?



To this point.  Maybe one day they will enter the current century.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 16, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Your letter is dated 4 years ago as well.  What is your point?


It's been about 4 years now... and Excelsior doesn't seem interested in taking their case beyond the California State Appellate court level. It seems that they didn't appeal to the California Supreme Court, and since they brought up the interstate commerce clause... they might have wanted to have a go at it in Federal Court, and so far, nothing. 

As to a ban on distance learning... I'd have to say that effectively, yes. The BRN banned those kinds of programs. Now if a distance learning program had a way to incorporate local clinical time concurrent with the didactic program, with a minimum of 810 clinical hours, that might actually result in an approved program. 

The denial of the approval of Excelsior's program seemed to hinge more on the clinical hours, or lack thereof, in their program.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 17, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> The denial of the approval of Excelsior's program seemed to hinge more on the clinical hours, or lack thereof, in their program.



Of course, I think we all agree on the clinical hours, its just the requirement that they be concurrent with the didactic.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 17, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> It's been about 4 years now... and Excelsior doesn't seem interested in taking their case beyond the California State Appellate court level. It seems that they didn't appeal to the California Supreme Court, and since they brought up the interstate commerce clause... they might have wanted to have a go at it in Federal Court, and so far, nothing.



So you did nothing more than me showing that Excelsior was not approved in California.  Yet you came across like my information was old, when in fact yours was old news as well.  Well repetition should make it clearer.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, people do learn things if you repeat them enough... usually in groups of 3. We've already said it twice...


----------



## 46Young (Aug 17, 2010)

We were discussing Excelsior here in Virginia. My issue is that clinicals on set days present a problem because I do shift work. Some in my dept have failed classes in the past due to holdovers, denial of leave, inability to do exchanges and such. I'd hate to have to repeat the entire curriculum because I failed out in the last semester due to excessive absences. I know that Excelsior is invalid in VA, and I think MD as well, but DC takes it. The reason I bring this up is that it's possible to scheme. If you certify for DC, there's reciprocity in MD and VA. Is there any such mechanism in the states surrounding CA?

There are plenty of hybrid programs out there that have 100% online didactic that require clinicals concurrently. Look at this one:

http://www.nvcc.edu/campuses-and-centers/medical/academic-divisions/nursing/online-rn-program.html

Why I show this is to draw your attention to the fact that even though it's online, there are synchronous lectures. If you do shift work, this can be a problem since it's in real time.

You could always complete a hybrid program, certify in another state, hook up with a traveling RN agency, tour a few states, and then get back into CA. Research that and see what CA requires for reciprocity.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 17, 2010)

Also worth mentioning is that I found out why there are a lack of nurse educators. You need a Master's to teach, at least here in VA. The compensation for teaching is paltry compared to what a Master's would command elsewhere. You really need to love teaching so much that money is a non factor, and that is relatively rare. The instructor must be present during all clinicals. This is why there is no flexibility in clinical hours. It's not like in medic school where you schedule clinicals around your work hours. They only have enough educators available for their set days.

Germanna CC around my way is currently developing a medic > RN program. It's supposed to address the needs of those doing shift work. If it doesn't pan out, I'll just do Excelsior if I have to, even though it's an inferior program that leaves you weak in practical skills and assessment. 

My hangup is the lack of flexibility for clinicals. NVCC's EMS AAS held repetitive classes on consecutive days to cater to those doing shift work, mainly FF's in the area. The M/W classes would also be held on Tu/Th. There's no such feature available with nursing clinicals around here, unfortunately.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 17, 2010)

46Young said:


> I know that Excelsior is invalid in VA, and I think MD as well, but DC takes it. The reason I bring this up is that it's possible to scheme. If you certify for DC, there's reciprocity in MD and VA. Is there any such mechanism in the states surrounding CA?
> 
> .



Hang in there VA might be changing soon.  

http://townhall.virginia.gov/L/ViewPetition.cfm?petitionid=113


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2010)

46Young said:


> Also worth mentioning is that I found out why there are a lack of nurse educators. You need a Master's to teach, at least here in VA. The compensation for teaching is paltry compared to what a Master's would command elsewhere. You really need to love teaching so much that money is a non factor, and that is relatively rare. The instructor must be present during all clinicals. This is why there is no flexibility in clinical hours. It's not like in medic school where you schedule clinicals around your work hours. They only have enough educators available for their set days.
> 
> Germanna CC around my way is currently developing a medic > RN program. It's supposed to address the needs of those doing shift work. If it doesn't pan out, I'll just do Excelsior if I have to, even though it's an inferior program that leaves you weak in practical skills and assessment.
> 
> My hangup is the lack of flexibility for clinicals. NVCC's EMS AAS held repetitive classes on consecutive days to cater to those doing shift work, mainly FF's in the area. The M/W classes would also be held on Tu/Th. There's no such feature available with nursing clinicals around here, unfortunately.




If you are a good paramedic, your assessments will not be lacking. your education might.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 17, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Hang in there VA might be changing soon.
> 
> http://townhall.virginia.gov/L/ViewPetition.cfm?petitionid=113



YYYeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 46Young (Aug 17, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> If you are a good paramedic, your assessments will not be lacking. your education might.



Perhaps, but isn't a paramedic assessment and a nurse's assessment like apples and oranges? But I understand what you're saying, having worked as a medic, I should be able to grasp the RN's assessment much easier than someone who has no prior medical education/experience.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2010)

46Young said:


> Perhaps, but isn't a paramedic assessment and a nurse's assessment like apples and oranges? But I understand what you're saying, having worked as a medic, I should be able to grasp the RN's assessment much easier than someone who has no prior medical education/experience.



What is the difference between a head to toe and pmh?

The only difference is people are wearing a snap gown and you don't have to cut their shirt off.  We do focused assessments, we do detailed assessments. In fact I wager a paramedics assessment is a bit more thorough in terms of palpating eveything.  I don't feel around on my patiets skn unless I am focusing on a known issue (focuses assessments).  Know what I mean?  Now then I do give very thourough auscultation of heart tones to rule out murmurs and listen a&p to breath sounds... But in reality... That is just a focused assessment.  Don't sweat it.  But do yourself a favor and get a good med/surg nursing text and read it cover to cover.  You'll be more than ready for any nursing program.


----------

